# I just bought a Muhle!



## jerseywatchman

having owned 5 Muhles in the past, I really think their quality is outstanding, and at their price point it makes them an excellent value. So, when I found this Marinus at a price too good to turn down, I jumped at it. I'll pick it up tomorrow. I really like the size (44mm), the easy to read dial, the white on black contrast of the dial and the bracelet.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Congrats! Been pondering this one an awful lot myself lately. Toss up between this one and a Sinn U1. The Marinus is definitely classier looking and would be more versatile. Wear it in good health!


----------



## jerseywatchman

Thank you. I was never a fan of the Sinn U1, and besides I have found Muhle quality surpasses that of Sinn in the examples I've owned from each company.


----------



## StufflerMike

:-!


----------



## jbbusybee

Fantastic, what's also great about the Marinus is that it is (relatively) slim for a dive watch so it wears really easily.

Enjoy it.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaveandStu

Great pick up...agreed re the dial...very clean and clear....your 6th muhle ..top stuff !! All the best Dave


----------



## watchma




----------



## STEVIE

Congratulations! A really nice find. Please post some pics when you get it.


----------



## logan2z

I was never a huge fan of the Marinus based on photos, but I tried one on at a recent Watchbuys event and was impressed. Really nice watch, congrats.


----------



## David Woo

jerseywatchman said:


> having owned 5 Muhles in the past


 a familiar story


----------



## jerseywatchman

Thank you all for the kind comments. I picked up the Marinus today, and wow! I am impressed. The watch is stunning and extremely well built, it certainly exudes high quality. The bracelet is really comfortable, probably due to the 5 link design. I'll try to get a wrist shot up soon. This watch has served to strengthen my belief that Muhle builds an exceptional watch - and not just for a very reasonable price, but for a price much higher than they charge.


----------



## David Woo

nice work, enjoy your watch. My only comment is the font on the bezel is awfully big, and seems to clash with the numerals on the dial. But that case is pure function, a trademark of muhle.


----------



## Eric Borsoni

Just picked up a Terrasport I. My first one. Arrived today...getting it sized tomorrow. The quality looks to be fantastic. That Marinus is a good looking piece of gear too.... nice work!


----------



## njegos

congrats, jersey!

what do you think about the lume on marinus?


----------



## El Gato

I have never owned a Muhle but from what I have seen of them, I really like the clean design on the dials. Reading about their reputation for quality, added to the way I like the designs, is making me want to get one of these! Looking to add a nice German automatic to my collection, was looking at Sinn (love the U1 I think its stunning), Stowa, Nomos, but now the more I look at the Muhle the more I am thinking I will get one for my next purchase.


----------



## El Gato

This is the Muhle I have my eye on....Terra Sport I White

http://www.righttime.com/muhle_glashutte/sportsuhren/m13731100lbm.jpg


----------



## dinexus

Came here for the lume shot!


----------



## El Gato

Let us know how you like it once you have had it a while


----------



## NeilA.

Thanks for the great pictures! 

I just ordered one from Dan at Timeless… I think i'll really like it!

How are you liking yours so far?


----------



## Geissbock

I've bought the All-Black already a while ago and I'm more than happy with it. Weight, quality everything top for this price ;-)


----------

